# GantZ - Gibt es noch mehr solche Filme?



## rumor (16. August 2012)

Hallöle,

Nachdem ich vor kurzem das erste mal mit Gantz 1 und 2 Kontakt hatte suche ich nach ähnlichen Filmen.

Besonders gut hat mir der Erzähl-Stil gefallen sowie die Tatsache das es einfach normale Menschen waren die zu Helden werden. Insbesondere die Kleinigkeit das es mal zur Abwechslung keinen aufgepumpten Proleten als Hauptdarsteller gibt. Und natürlich die nicht unnötig in die Länge gezogenen Dialoge, das sollte man sich auch mal bei vielen Animes zu Herzen nehmen.

Kennt jemand ähnliche Filme? 

MfG


----------



## Sethnix (16. August 2012)

hmm GantZ ist zwar schon ne ganze weile bei mir her aber ich meine, dass es einen ähnlichen Erzäl-Stil wie Death Note hatte... Kann mich auch irren :/


----------



## rumor (17. August 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Scheinst dich richtig zu erinnern 

Hab's mir heute bestellt, mal schauen.

MfG


----------



## Infin1ty (29. August 2012)

Du meinst aber nicht diese schlechte Realfilme oder 
Guck die Animes, die Realverfilmungen sind einfach nur schlecht.
Gantz, Death Note, Bleach, Full Metal Alchemist, Elfen Lied........


----------



## rumor (3. September 2012)

Die Animes kenn ich größtenteils schon, es ging mir tatsächlich um die Spielfilme.

Und als schlecht würd ich Gantz nicht bezeichnen. Da fehlt mir zwar der Anime-hintergrund, aber für sich genommen sind die Spielfilme echt gut. Und vor allem mal was anderes.

Aber, Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden, nicht umsonst sind Millionen "twilight" Bücher und danach Milliarden ähnliche verkauft worden.
Das kann ich zb garnicht verstehen ^^


----------

